# symbols of musical instruments for orchestra



## smcakar (Mar 19, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can download autocad symbols of musical Instruments like violins, cellos, vibraphone, timpani; things like that?


----------



## egilson1 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have them in Vectorworks. Maybe I can save them as a dwg for you on Monday.


----------



## doctrjohn (Mar 19, 2016)

Attached is a not very organized dwg export from Vectorworks with their stock orchestra symbols. Scale should be 1:1.

Best,
John


----------



## smcakar (Mar 20, 2016)

egilson1 said:


> I have them in Vectorworks. Maybe I can save them as a dwg for you on Monday.


Thank you so much. Kind regards


----------



## smcakar (Mar 20, 2016)

doctrjohn said:


> Attached is a not very organized dwg export from Vectorworks with their stock orchestra symbols. Scale should be 1:1.
> 
> Best,
> John


Thank you John; i appreciated


----------

